# What is this stuff???



## maire (Jan 18, 2005)

My husband and I bought live plants for our fish tank for Christmas gift to each other. Anubias, ancharis, cabomba, crypts and Hpongetons (am not sure of all spellings)

All doing well in all of the tanks...suddenly I am finding some very dark bright green stuff on the cabomba. It is very fine strands. Almost can not see it until it turns green but now it is covering the whole cabomba plant. 

It reminds me of the old fashioned angel hair that we used to put on christmas trees but it is a plant or something...

I pulled it off and washed all the tank plants....thought it was gone but now i am seeing it back again

What is it???

Is it dangerous to my plants and fish?


What do I do if it is?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

It is algae. The cause is an imbalance between nutrients/light/co2. It is not harmful, only unsightly.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

You can get some otos or algae eating shrimp to get rid of it.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

otos and algae eating shrimp don't eat bga


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

bga = blue green algae? I don't think I've had any yet, but as far as I knew, blue green algae is a kind of slimy stuff. maire desribes fine strands. That sounds more like hair algae, which your typical algae eating critter (fish, shrimp, etc) will eat with glee.


----------



## midiamin (Feb 16, 2005)

There are a few things that cause algae. Overfeeding, too much light are the most common. When combined there are major problems. Make sure you gravel vac once a week for a while and minimize light to 6-8 hours a day if the aquarium is getting indirect lighting from a window. No more than 11 hours if no other light source.

When feeding a little 3-4 times a day is better than a lot 1-2 times a day. Feed them just enough until they stop eating. Any extra, use a net to scoop it out. Good luck with you problem.

Have no fear, the Plantman cometh.................................


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Either hair algae or staghorn algae. Do you have a fertilizing schedule? What are you dosing? Tank size? Lighting? Filtration? Waterchange schedule? Fish load? PH, GH, KH, NO3, PO4? All these readings will help us get a better handle on things.


----------

